# Bob Sikes this weekend?



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Will the storm surge or anything to do with the storm effect the fishing at sykes this weekend? Just want bluefish spanish and bonita. Are the schools of little glass minnows still going crazy right there?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

since when are they catching bonita at bob sykes??


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

doh I mean skip jacks (ladyfish) sorry


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

BTW not going out there this weekend, probably next.


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Should still be good.Bait still everywhere sunday.Caught two grand slams last week with keeper spanish ,flounder ,snapper ,and redfish. good luck!!!


----------

